# gothic dagger



## hellize (Oct 23, 2018)

Greetings!


Here's a gothic dagger that I have made some time ago.
The blade is forge of 5160, the accessories are hammered of wrought iron and the handle is made of glued and stacked leather.

Hope you guys like it


----------

